# Place Names



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just opened a book and came across two communities in Kentucky with unusual names and wondered if anyone knows of more strange places.

The two I noticed in Kentucky are called 'Big Bone Lick' and 'Beaver Lick'. Out of the two I know which I prefer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm jim maybe a short topic i feel lol


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

How about Bald Knob, Arkansas :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Or this place in Austria










There's not much to do in a hospital bed :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Another one from the good old US of A, Pennsylvania this time -


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> Or this place in Austria
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much to do in a hospital bed :lol:


I went there once would like to go more often but can't see it happening any time soon :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This one always makes me snigger... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I said s-n-i-g-g-e-r :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Feel the vibe... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

JAcks Bush in Wiltshire


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Shatton Moor in the High Peak district of Derbyshire -


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This DLR stop always makes me giggle:










And we nearly bought a house on Cock Lane in High Wycombe a couple of years ago.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

•Anus, Batangas, Philippines 
•Anus, Irian Jaya, Indonesia 
•Anus, Laguna, Philippines 
•(Cascade d') Arse, Pyrinees, France [website : "An impetuous and vigorous river of Arse"]
•Arsoli, Lazio, Italy 
•Bald Knob, Arkansas, United States [map] 
•Balls Cross, West Sussex, United Kingdom [map] 
•Beaver, Oklahoma, United States 
•Beaver, West Virginia, United States [website: Beaver data (temperature/humidity)]
•Beaver Crossing, Nebraska, United States 
•Beaver Head, Idaho, United States 
•Bell End, Worcestershire, United Kingdom [map] 
•Big Beaver, Pennsylvania, United States 
•Bollock, Sultan Kudarat, Philippines 
•Bonar Bridge, Scotland, United Kingdom [map] 
•Bottom, Netherlands Antilles, Netherlands Antilles 
•Bottom, Surry, North Carolina, United States 
•Brown Willy, Cornwall, United Kingdom 
•BUM, Bates, Missouri, United States 
•Buger, Majorca, Spain [map] 
•Bum, Kutkashen, Azerbaijan 
•Bum, Southern, Sierra Leone 
•Bumbang, Victoria, Australia 
•Chinaman's Knob, Australia 
•Clam, Accomack, Virginia, United States 
•Clam, Charente-Maritime, Poitou-Charentes, France 
•Climax, Colorado, United States 
•Climax, Polk County, Minnesota, United States 
•Climax, Saskatchewan, Canada [Climax Directory] 
•Clit, Arad, Romania 
•Clit, Salja, Romania 
•Clit, Suceava, Romania 
•Conception Bay, Newfoundland 
•The Cock Of Arran, Scotland, United Kingdom [Cycle route round the cock] 
•Cock Bridge, Aberdeen, Scotland, United Kingdom [map] 
•Cockermouth, North (Cumbria, Allerdale), United Kingdom 
•Cocks, Perranporth, Cornwall, United Kingdom 
•Condom, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées, France 
•Crap, Tirane, Albania 
•Craponne sur Arzon, France 
•Crotch Lake, Ontario, Canada 
•Cuckoo's Knob, Wiltshire, UK 
•Cum, Wanderlandia, Tocantins, Brazil 
•Cum, Zelaya, Nicaragua 
•Cumbum, Andhra Pradesh, India [Map] 
•Cumming, Georgia, United States [t-shirt] 
•Cunt, Elazig, Turkey 
•Cunt, Spain 
•Cunter, Switzerland 
•Dick, Weld County, Colorado, United States 
•Dick, Chippewa County, Michigan, United States 
•Dick, Westmoreland County, Pennsylvania, United States 
•Dikshit, India 
•Dildo, Trinity Bay, Newfoundland [website] 
•Dong, CHUXIONG, Yunan, China 
•Dong, Khon Kaen, Thailand 
•Dong, Lohit, Arunachal Pradesh, India 
•Dong Rack, Thailand/Cambodia Border 
•Dongo, Democratic Republic of Congo 
•Dripsey, County Cork, Republic of Ireland 
•Dump, Manchester, Jamaica 
•****, Inverness, Scotland, UK 
•Effin, Limerick, Republic of Ireland [Effin National School] 
•Erect, Randolph County, North Carolina, United States [map] 
•Fanny, West Virginia (Wyoming), United States 
•Fanny Hill and Fanny Burn, Scotland, United Kingdom [map] 
•Feces de Abaixo (Lower Feces), Galiza, Spain [photo] 
•Felch, Michigan (Dickinson), United States 
•Felchville, Vermont, United States 
•Felchville, MA, United States 
•Fertile, Polk County, Minnesota, United State 
•Finger, Cabarrus, North Carolina, United States 
•Finger, McNairy, Tennessee, United States 
•French Lick, Indiana, United States 
•Fruitdale, South Dakota, United States 
•Fist, Lezhe, Albania 
•Fjuckby, Sweden [news: Fjuckby residents demand rebranding] 
•Fucking, Tarsdorf, Austria [map] [news article] 
•Fuku, Shensi, China 
•Fukue, Honshu, Japan 
•Fukem, Honshu, Japan 
•Gash, Hormozgan, Iran 
•Gash, Khorasan, Iran 
•Gaylord, Michigan, United States [web - "Gaylord... Naturally!"] 
•Gayville, South Dakota, United States 
•Gisum, Yobe, Nigeria 
•Gland, Switzerland [wikipedia entry] 
•Hole, Tayside, Scotland, United Kingdom 
•Hooker, Oklahoma 
•Horn, Horn, Niederosterreich, Austria 
•Horn, Nordur-Isafjardarsysla, Iceland 
•Horn, Brønnøy, Nordland, Norway 
•Horneytown, North Carolina, USA 
•Humptulips, Washington, USA [link] 
•Intercourse, Dutch County, Pennsylvania, USA 
•Knoblick, Arizona, USA 
•Kunt, Punjab, Pakistan 
•Labia, Waremme, Liege, Belgium 
•Lickham Bottom, Hemyock, Cullompton, United Kingdom 
•Lickey End, West Midlands, United Kingdom 
•Little Dix Village, West Indies 
•Lord Berkeley's Knob, Sutherland, Scotland 
•Lord Hereford's Knob, Wales, United Kingdom [link] 
•Meat Camp, North Carolina, United States 
•Meat Cove, Nova Scotia, Canada 
•Mianus, Conneticut, United States 
•Middle Intercourse Island, Australia 
•Minge, Nivelles, Brabant wallon, Belgium 
•Minge, Nord-Est, Haiti 
•Minge, Silutes Rajonas, Lithuania 
•Minge Cove, New Hampshire, United States [map] 
•Moist, Kachin, Myanmar 
•Moorhead, Clay County, Minnesota, United States 
•Muff, Northern Ireland 
•Muff, Armstrong, Pennsylvania, United States 
•Muff, Kilderry, Donegal, Ireland 
•Nobber, Donegal, Ireland 
•Nob End, Bolton, United Kingdom [map] 
•Nork, Masis Shrjan, Yerevan 
•Oberfucking, Austria [map] 
•Pee, Margibi, Liberia 
•Penistone, South Yorkshire, Great Britain [map] 
•Phuket, Phuket, Thailand 
•Pee Pee Township, Pike County, Ohio USA [wikipedia] - home of Pee Pee Creek 
•Pis, Asturias, Principado de Asturias, Spain 
•Pis, Gers, Midi-Pyrn&cute;eacute;es, France 
•Pis Pis River, Nicagragua 
•Poke, Northern, Uganda 
•Poo, Asturias, Principado de Asturias, Spain 
•Poo, Himachal, India 
•Probe, Utah (Salt Lake), Salt lake City 
•Puke, Albania 
•Pussy, Savoie, Rhône-Alpes, France [website (en Français)] 
•Reddick, Florida, United States 
•Rim, Guera, Chad 
•Rim, Misrak Gojam, Ethiopia 
•Rim, Nan, Thailand 
•Ring, Ringville, Waterford, Ireland 
•Ring, Umatilla, Oregon, United States 
•Ring, Winnebago, Wisconsin, United States 
•Sac City, Iowa, United States 
•Semen, Jawa Timur, Indonesia 
•Semen, Moldova, Moldova, Republic Of 
•Semen, Sofiya, Bulgaria 
•Sexmoan, Luzon, Phillipines 
•Seymen, Turkey 
•Shaft, Pennsylvania, United States 
•Shafter, California, United States 
•Shagg, Kurdufan, Sudan 
•Shag Island, Indian Ocean 
•Shag Point, South of Moeraki, South Island, New Zealand 
•Shit, Debub Gonder, Ethiopia 
•Shit, Mazandaran, Iran 
•Shit, Zanjan, Iran 
•Shitagoo Lake, Quebec, Canada 
•Shitlingthorpe, Yorkshire, United Kingdom 
•Slut, Vasterbotten, Sweden 
•Spear, Avery, North Carolina, United States 
•Spear, Big Horn, Montana, United States 
•Spear, Prairie, Arkansas, United States 
•Spurt, Oost-Vlanderen (Dendermonde, Hamme), Belgium 
•Stiff, Bretagne (Finistere, Ouessant), France 
•Sugar Tit, South Carolina, United States 
•Swallow, Salt Lake, Utah, United States 
•Tampon, Reunion, Reunion 
•The Bastard, Argyll & Bute, Scotland [map] 
•Three Cocks, Wales, United Kingdom [map] 
•Thong, Essex, UK[map] 
•Tit, Adrar, Algeria 
•Tit, Tamanghasset, Algeria 
•Tit, Vorkuta, Komi, Russia 
•Tittybong, Australia 
•Tös, Freudenstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany 
•Tos, Konakovsky, Twer', Russia 
•Tong Fuk, South Lantau, Hong Kong [Ma Po Ping Prison and Tong Fuk Centre] 
•Turdo, Romania 
•Twathats, Scotland, United Kingdom [map] 
•Twatt, Orkney, Scotland, United Kingdom[map] 
•Twatt, Shetland, Scotland, United Kingdom[map] 
•Urin, West New Britain, Papua New Guinea 
•Vagina, Kurgan (Belozersky), Russia 
•Virgin Arm, Newfoundland, Canada 
•Virginville, Pennsylvania, United States 
•Wangquing, China 
•Wank, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany [Ol's Wank Photos] [Wank - Live Camera!] (live cam shows the Wankbahn cable car) [Directions to Wank]
•Wank, Bayern (Ostallgäu, Nesselwang), Germany 
•Wankers Corner, Oregan, USA 
•Wankie, Zimbabwe 
•Wanks River, Nicaragua 
•Wankum, Germany 
•Weedon, Northamptonshire, United Kingdom 
•Wet Beaver Creek, Australia 
•Woody, Cumberland, Tennessee, United States 
•Woody, Greene, Illinois, United States 
•Woody, Kern, California, United States


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> •Anus, Batangas, Philippines
> •Anus, Irian Jaya, Indonesia
> •Anus, Laguna, Philippines
> •(Cascade d') Arse, Pyrinees, France [website : "An impetuous and vigorous river of Arse"]
> ...


 

That's a hell of a list lol.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer, are they places you have visited or do you just have a lot of time on your hands :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tbh jim, i have visited minge and gash a few times over the years and even found clit once by mistake as i was looking for climax instead   and ended up in anus...........mrs went mad as she didn't like it as she said it was too much like poo


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> tbh jim, i have visited minge and gash a few times over the years and even found clit once by mistake as i was looking for climax instead   and ended up in anus...........mrs went mad as she didn't like it as she said it was too much like poo


hahaha :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> tbh jim, i have visited minge and gash a few times over the years and even found clit once by mistake as i was looking for climax instead   and ended up in anus...........mrs went mad as she didn't like it as she said it was too much like poo


ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that list was just too easy to make that one up............showed daughter (she runs my office) and she has told mrs i was being crude on tinternet. derrrrrrrrrrrrrr ok now you have the list, make your own story up he he


----------

